# Darstellung einer Serverarchitektur mit UML



## mischimischi (28. September 2006)

Hallo NG,

ich fertige z.Z. eine Bachelor Arbeit, bei der ich einen Überblick über eine Serverarchitektur bei der viele verschiedene Perl, C++, Java, JavaScript, etc. Skripte und Progrämmchen zusammenarbeiten als Diagramm darstellen soll. Zunächst dachte ich an eine Diagrammart aus der Objektorientierten Analyse/Entwurf wie ein UML Diagramm, bin mir jetzt aber nicht mehr so sicher, ob die wirklich das Mittel der Wahl wären....
...Kennt jemand ein gutes Tool mit dem ich das Zusammenwirken von Programmen, Datenspeichern, Kontextelementen, etc. schön übersichtlich darstellen kann?
Bin für jeden Tipp/Hinweiss dankbar 

MfG, Michael


----------



## Anime-Otaku (28. September 2006)

Für nicht profitablen Nutzen gibt es poseidon - Community Edition http://www.gentleware.de
Unterstützt UML 2.0 komplett

eclipse müsste da glaube ich auch was haben


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. September 2006)

Hallo!

Also der Diagrammtyp der sich für sowas immer eignet ist ein UML Deployment Diagramm:
http://www.agilemodeling.com/artifacts/deploymentDiagram.htm

Ein kostenloses Tool mit dem du soche Diagramme erstellen kannst ist Poseidon UML (Community Edition): http://www.gentleware.com/
Auch vom UML Tool Magic Draw gibts eine kostenlose Community Edition:
http://www.magicdraw.com/

Gruß Tom


----------



## mischimischi (29. September 2006)

thx a lot


----------

